# Ancient Skulls/Cracking Clay Recipe



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Made three of these skulls for 2008. The skulls are built on a plastic bag stuffed with newspaper eliminating the need to use balloons. These skulls also used a clay I accidently came up with that cracks when it dries...hence the name "Cracking Clay."

Complete tutorial on the making of the skulls plus the cracking clay recipe:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=1413


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are fantastic! The techniques you come up with never cease to amaze me.

HGTV should design a show around you.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks. Actually I'm in the process of looking for a job so a gig with HGTV wouldn't be a bad thing at all :winketon:


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, those are fantastic, I may have to give them a try!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Stolloween, really nice effect! No doubt I found a new website that I'm going to pour over too! Your directions with pics look really well laid out. Your other projects are just as outstanding. LOVE your Cyclops. I'm going to have to consider taking up papier mache. It really is an amazing material to work with and no where near as expensive as other avenues with results that can be just stunning.

Thanks for sharing your work and tips with us. You are so talented.


----------

